# I rolled onto my baby



## catinthehat (Feb 10, 2010)

I am cosleeping with my 3rd baby in a queen size bed. Just me and baby at this point, no dh. Several nights ago, I awoke to dd(2.5 weeks old) crying out and realized I was partially laying on her. I now feel really frightened to cosleep anymore, although I would really like to. Are there precautions I can take? I searched this forum, and can't find any threads about other people doing this. Is this really abnormal? I don't drink or take sleeping meds. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## EuroMama (Dec 10, 2010)

If you have a crib that turns into a toddler bed, you could take the side rail off and side car with that against your bed!? Then you'd still be co-sleeping, but the baby will be on their side.


----------



## GoddessKristie (Oct 31, 2006)

With no DH in your bed you must have plenty of space. If I were without DH I would have one of these co-sleepers: http://www.amazon.com/First-Years-Secure-Sleeper-Colors/dp/B00012CHFI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326748731&sr=8-2

We used one with DS and it worked well. It just took up too much space for us to want to use it again. I see them on Craigslist all the time for around $20. The sides are rigid, so there would be no fear of you rolling over on it (it would be seriously uncomfortable). Baby has to be taken out to nurse, so that could be frustrating for you, but in the end safety is more important and I feel like this makes a good compromise between safety and the benefits of co-sleeping.

I don't know if it's abnormal, really. You are likely just a more heavy sleeper and this early in your babe's life you're probably overly tired. Both of these are cautions against co-sleeping and you're wise to take this situation for what it is and try to work with it to protect your baby moving forward.


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

When our LO was that age, we used a changing pad (high sides, from Target, firm foam with some kind of cover, maybe 4 inch high sides) in the actual bed for him to co-sleep. Hope this helps, and I am glad you woke up when you did. So scary, this mothering business!


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

Are you nursing? I have read that formula feeding can make you less instinctual/aware at night and not to co-sleep if you are FF. Other than that I just don't know.

I would get one of those things PP posted anyway...


----------

